# Alex Heppelmann - From Piano to Orchestra - YouTube



## Markrs (Oct 1, 2021)

Alex Heppelmann (@A.Heppelmann) has a new YouTube series starting called "From Piano to Orchestra".

From Piano to Orchestra INTRODUCTION​


----------



## Markrs (Oct 8, 2021)

Piano to Orchestra: Episode 1 - Chorale


----------



## Markrs (Oct 13, 2021)

Piano to Orchestra: Episode 2 - Musical Analysis


----------



## Markrs (Oct 17, 2021)

Piano to Orchestra: Orchestration Analysis

``


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi everybody -- I don't know how many people will see this, but I'm looking for examples of great love themes in film or classical music. I already have several, but I could use some suggestions! Thanks!!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 9, 2021)

Episode 2: Love Theme


----------



## Markrs (Dec 12, 2021)

From Piano to Orchestra Episode Three: Arranging a Melody


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks for posting this Mark! This one was a challenge for me because I used only the SINE versions of the Berlin libraries for the first time. Takes a while to get comfortable with the changes.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 12, 2021)

The presentation in these videos is really first-rate.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Dec 12, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> The presentation in these videos is really first-rate.


Thank you, Jett!


----------



## Nova (Dec 13, 2021)

I would throw money at the screen for more videos like this.


----------



## Rich4747 (Dec 13, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> The presentation in these videos is really first-rate.


Agreed, very well produced


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 13, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> Agreed, very well produced


I wish that I had had professors who spoke with this clarity when I was a student, and I wish that I had performed as well as a professor, but I suspect that I did not.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 14, 2021)

I’m skint (no money) but after watching these I’ve just subscribed to the lowest level of Alex’s Patreon. It’s not much but better than nothing for such great videos.


----------



## RSK (Dec 14, 2021)

I watched the strings and woodwinds episode of this and it's gold.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks so much everyone for the kind words! I'm glad these videos are proving to be helpful!


----------



## GuitarGeck (Dec 14, 2021)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Hi everybody -- I don't know how many people will see this, but I'm looking for examples of great love themes in film or classical music. I already have several, but I could use some suggestions! Thanks!!


One of my all time favourite love themes is the one from the film Cinema Paradiso. Another one is from the film Jean de Florette (Verdi’s La Forza del destino).


----------



## RSK (Dec 14, 2021)

Nova said:


> I would throw money at the screen for more videos like this.


I did that once. It was fun and I got to keep the money.


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 21, 2022)

From Piano to Orchestra Episode Four PART ONE is out now. I focus on using the harp in my orchestrations.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 21, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Hi everybody -- I don't know how many people will see this, but I'm looking for examples of great love themes in film or classical music. I already have several, but I could use some suggestions! Thanks!!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 21, 2022)

LamaRose said:


>



That's really nice! A while back I made a video on Love themes, but I probably have enough material for a Part II with all of the recommendations I've gotten!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## RogiervG (Jan 28, 2022)

Very good videos overall. 

One little thing that kind of stands in the way of a perfect video series:
The mic sound is a quite dark (not clear: very bassy).. (at times it's hard to hear what you say)


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 28, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Very good videos overall.
> 
> One little thing that kind of stands in the way of a perfect video series:
> The mic sound is a quite dark (not clear: very bassy).. (at times it's hard to hear what you say)


Thanks! I'll try to adjust that!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 29, 2022)

Hi everybody! I'd like to make a video on the best Adventure themes in both film music (stuff like the Indiana Jones theme) and classical music (composers like Strauss come to mind). What are your favorites??


----------



## RobbertZH (Jan 29, 2022)

A.Heppelmann said:


> Hi everybody! I'd like to make a video on the best Adventure themes in both film music (stuff like the Indiana Jones theme) and classical music (composers like Strauss come to mind). What are your favorites??


Very cinematic is the symphonic music of the russian composer Anatoly Liadov.
He is from around 1900, the time of classical composers making impressionistic music and symphonic poems, which I assume are a large influence for most film composers.
(PS: there are different ways in which his (russian) name is spelled).

Baba Yaga has a fantasy theme, but you can very well imagine it under a Starwars movie from John Williams.




Kikamora is rather brooding music:




And no, you do not want to ever meet Baba Yaga or Kikimora


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jan 29, 2022)

RobbertZH said:


> And no, you do not want to ever meet Baba Yaga or Kikimora


I should think not! Thanks so much for the recommendation, I hadn't actually known about this composer. Very cool


----------



## osum (Jan 30, 2022)

This channel is a true gem, thanks for recommending!


----------



## modal (Jan 30, 2022)

What really adds to these videos are the many little aside nuggets about common practice which clearly come from experience. Really well done on every level, content and production.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 10, 2022)

Another excellent video from Alex (@A.Heppelmann) showing how to take a piano score and orchestrate it


----------



## RSK (Mar 11, 2022)

I could swear I heard "Baba Yaga" in an episode of Bugs Bunny once.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (May 26, 2022)

Orchestrating a Chord Progression (Part 1: Outlining the Composition)​


----------



## Markrs (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Kevperry777 (Jun 12, 2022)

Wow just phenomenal resource Alex. Thank you!


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 12, 2022)

Alex, are you still looking for great adventure music? I love the first movement of Samuel Barber's Symphony No. 2, written in 1944 and first published in 1950. The opening sounds like he wrote it for that moment when the hero suddenly discovers that the worst imaginable outcome has come to pass. Very dramatic. Then it settles down into some adventure and pastoral passages before building back up again to high drama.



We almost didn't get to hear this amazing work because Barber withdrew it and asked his publisher to destroy all copies. Fortunately, one surviving set of parts was uncovered in 1984. Whew!


----------



## A.Heppelmann (Jun 12, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> Alex, are you still looking for great adventure music? I love the first movement of Samuel Barber's Symphony No. 2, written in 1944 and first published in 1950. The opening sounds like he wrote it for that moment when the hero suddenly discovers that the worst imaginable outcome has come to pass. Very dramatic. Then it settles down into some adventure and pastoral passages before building back up again to high drama.
> 
> 
> 
> We almost didn't get to hear this amazing work because Barber withdrew it and asked his publisher to destroy all copies. Fortunately, one surviving set of parts was uncovered in 1984. Whew!



Thanks, Ray! I know this piece well! I never did get around to making an 'adventure theme' video, in part because there are so many subcategories of adventure, I didn't really know where to begin. But if I get around to it, this would be a great piece to analyze.


----------



## axb312 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Jun 24, 2022)




----------

